# (eBay) TES Oblivion Goty PS3 + Collectors Box (PC) (V) Dungeon Keeper Gold, Mag!!!



## rem5thnov (8. Februar 2011)

*eBay *

TES Oblivion Spiel des Jahres Edition für PS3 originalverschweißt +
Collectors Edition ohne Datenträger für PC

Sofort kaufen 30€ 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Oblivion-Spiel-Jahres-Edition-Collectors-Box-PC-/140510052467

für Käufer aus dem Forum eine kleine Überraschung
*
Dungeon Keeper Gold + Magic Carpet 2 (EA Classics)*

sehr gut erhalten 

6€ + Versand

*MAG!!!*

komplett erhalten, keine Mängel

4€ + Versand


----------



## rem5thnov (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: (eBay) TES Oblivion Goty PS3 + Collectors Box (PC) (V) Dungeon Keeper Gold, Mag!!*



rem5thnov schrieb:


> *eBay *
> 
> TES Oblivion Spiel des Jahres Edition für PS3 originalverschweißt +
> Collectors Edition ohne Datenträger für PC
> ...



Auktionsende am 15. Feb. 201102:07:07 MEZ. Preis wurde korrigiert.


----------



## rem5thnov (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: (eBay) TES Oblivion Goty PS3 + Collectors Box (PC) (V) Dungeon Keeper Gold, Mag!!*



> Auktionsende am 15. Feb. 201102:07:07 MEZ. Preis wurde korrigiert.



Letzte Preisänderung, 22,50 E. Push!


----------

